# LPG on Euro Tunnel - with refillables.



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

We are big fans of Euro tunnel and are used to the gas check.

We have a new EuraMobil 810 which has the fillable cylinders - am I going to have a problem going on? - or are they happy and just check the local valves are closed? Grateful for any experience out there.

Citysafe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

same as any gas cylinders, they check that the supply valves are off - been on many times, no problem 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No problems. Your system is for domestic use, ie gas vapour whereas lpg propelled cars use lpg liquid as a fuel.
Dave p


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> No problems. Your system is for domestic use, ie gas vapour whereas lpg propelled cars use lpg liquid as a fuel.
> Dave p


A wee bit misleading, Dave!  

Cars use liquid from a storage tank that is vapourised just before it goes into the engine, the LPG tank is virtually identical in terms of filling restrictors, safety valves and turn-off taps to those used in motorhomes, albeit usually larger in capacity.

'Leisure vehicles' use the vapour from a liquid in a storage tank, the rest is almost identical to the cars.

The big difference is that generally, the mechanical shut-off valve is not quickly accessible on the cars, whereas a motorhome cylinder has the valve readily to hand. Cars also have an electrical solenoid in the tank outlet that goes off when the ignition is off.

I guess in time we will see cars fuelled by LPG in the tunnel, but they are still 'twitchy' about it.

Peter


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

At Folkestone, the official checked both our valves were shut and issued a sticker.

In France, the official waved us through (I can't remember if he asked if they were shut), but in that typical "laissez faire" approach we just boarded the train and away we went.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------

